# renee,southwig,stoned



## TipplerBeni (Sep 30, 2007)

I got to seen your youngsters before you did HAHA... lol j.k but they look good. Hope you guys/GAL the best with them. Once again ACE took real good care an precaution to send them out. Took us 2 hours or so to get them packed up an shipped lol. 


Beni
Spanish Fly Loft


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TipplerBeni said:


> I got to seen your youngsters before you did HAHA... lol j.k but they look good. Hope you guys/GAL the best with them. Once again ACE took real good care an precaution to send them out. Took us 2 hours or so to get them packed up an shipped lol.
> 
> 
> Beni
> Spanish Fly Loft


Hey! Thanks for letting us know. Mark called me this afternoon to let me know they were shipped. Wish I had gotten the tracking number from him. I call the PO and they're on the look out for them and will call as soon as they arrive.
I'll keep yall posted. 
Can't figure out how birds from FL to VA take two days but birds from FL to MD take one day..........
Guess it's something to do with the bigger airports in the area.


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

I called the post office and they told me that they should be here in SC tomorrow 12:30.

Thanks southwing


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Some of those babies have Hill Family Loft blood, so keep us posted on how well they do. 

Randy


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm also waiting for a phonecall from my post office 
they should be here sometime today
I've had problems with my post office and getting birds to me before so this time I called them and gave them a heads up they were coming
I hope that helps
some people just dont care


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> I'm also waiting for a phonecall from my post office
> they should be here sometime today
> I've had problems with my post office and getting birds to me before so this time I called them and gave them a heads up they were coming
> I hope that helps
> some people just dont care


 stoned its always better to let the post office know they are coming, so you did good by doing that  I recommend anyone who has birds coming thru the mail do it too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> I'm also waiting for a phonecall from my post office
> they should be here sometime today
> I've had problems with my post office and getting birds to me before so this time I called them and gave them a heads up they were coming
> I hope that helps
> some people just dont care


My delivery is supposed to be a 2 day, which worries me with young pigeons......but I called my PO yesterday anyway. I'm hoping for some miracle and that they'll arrive this afternoon. Apparently they didn't show up this morning, cause I didn't get a phone call.  I guess that was asking for too MUCH of a miracle........LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Some of those babies have Hill Family Loft blood, so keep us posted on how well they do.
> 
> Randy


Yep, I'm gettin' some of your stuff..........


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Tracking #s*

Sorry I didn't give you all tracking #s when I called you, but after being up over 30 hours straight I was not functioning at 100%.

Here are all of your tracking #s

Renee - EH 801220027 - 2nd days

Mike - EH 801220058 - 2nd day

Ed - EH 801220044 - next day

Ken - EH 801220000 - next day

Randy - EH 801220035 - 2nd day

I hope each of you will let me know when they arrive.

Ace / Mark


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Sorry I didn't give you all tracking #s when I called you, but after being up over 30 hours straight I was not functioning at 100%.
> 
> Here are all of your tracking #s
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tracking numbers. You have to add the letters US after the number when you go to the USPS site.
I didn't even think to ask for the tracking number when we talked. Wouldn't have done any good anyway on the day they were shipped. What the site says now will say that until late tonight. 
Don't know that these tracking numbers really do much good anyway sometimes. Everett has two items coming via UPS...one was supposed to be delivered yesterday but wasn't. Now the web site is saying that it was lost, but apparently they found it because it's out for delivery again.........LOL
Who knows?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Just got the call about my birds being at the post office
I will try to leave work a little early so I can get them some water and food
poor birds


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

I hope your babies arrive today, and I'm sure you will update us.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

StoN3d said:


> Just got the call about my birds being at the post office
> I will try to leave work a little early so I can get them some water and food
> poor birds


Any way you can take an early lunch to pick them up?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Mark, are all these birds about the same age? Any idea of the youngest/oldest ones? 
Ed, hope you can get the birds somehow before this afternoon. It's only 10:00. That's going to make for a long day for those poor babies.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> Any way you can take an early lunch to pick them up?


much better plan than taking off early 
thanx 
I will be doing just that


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

i wish i could be like you guys and be getting all those youngings just saying that i sold 12 of my y/bs to racer123


----------



## racer123 (Mar 3, 2009)

yea thanks mate


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

all 5 are in myloft safely
they drank some water and I put out TONS of food for them to eat

ill upload pics when I get back to work


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

StoN3d said:


> all 5 are in myloft safely
> they drank some water and I put out TONS of food for them to eat
> 
> ill upload pics when I get back to work


thats great mate are you going to race them or breed from them


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

they will be racers and if they do good then become breeders
you can watch them on my live webcam
http://ston3d.no-ip.org:8888/


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

are cool good luck well if they come from ace then you will not need luck


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

StoN3d said:


> all 5 are in myloft safely
> they drank some water and I put out TONS of food for them to eat
> 
> ill upload pics when I get back to work


Yippee!! Good for you. Glad you could go get them. Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Keep your fingers crossed! I just checked my tracking number and my "box-o-birds" was in Roanoke, VA at 9:55 this morning and that's about an hour from me. Can't think of any good reason why the birds shouldn't come in on the 2:30 truck today!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

here are the pictures 
http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/Young Birds 3-4-09/


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Keep your fingers crossed! I just checked my tracking number and my "box-o-birds" was in Roanoke, VA at 9:55 this morning and that's about an hour from me. Can't think of any good reason why the birds shouldn't come in on the 2:30 truck today!!


*That sounds very promsing, can't wait to see pics!!*




StoN3d said:


> here are the pictures
> http://s195.photobucket.com/albums/z136/StoN3d420/Young Birds 3-4-09/


*They are beautiful, welcome home travelers!!!*


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

ty
im so happy they made it safe and sound


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, my pigeons are at home, can't wait to see them.

Southwing


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Just got home from the PO. Picked up the birds, got them settled in a pen with food and water. I saw the two youngest ones get a drink and all of them ate. They've got three bowls of food. 
They were very happy to get out of that box and flap their wings. 
*Ace......these better be some damn good birds. LOL*
We've had all this snow and ice on the ground for three days and I've been SO careful not to fall. Well, when we went to get in the truck to go get the birds, there was a solid sheet of ice in the carport on my side of the truck. I saw it and thought I could walk on it and get in the truck. WRONG.  I fell and busted my ass and knocked the back of head on the concrete. OUCH!! I cussed just a little........got a headache, but there's no blood, so I guess I'll live. 
I'll get pictures next time I go out to the loft.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! (on the birds, that is) Now, make yourself a nice strong cup of tea-with-rum-hold-the-tea and go sit & admire your new winged friends (don't forget to take that cup with you)


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I am glad they all made it in one day! The only one that has not recieved birds yet is Randy Hill and I am not worried about them because they are breeder pairs. The older birds will be just fine for a few days.

Renee, I am sorry to hear of your fall. *They are some damn good birds.* It's just a good thing you didn't have them in your hands when you fell. I would hate to see them get hurt. lol   

Oh, and Doc. Raymond says if you need to, drink a second cup of that tea-with-rum-hold-the-tea!!!

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> It's just a good thing you didn't have them in your hands when you fell. I would hate to see them get hurt. lol
> 
> Ace



Oh, you are TOO funny.........just went out and checked on the birds and took some pictures. They had eaten half of the seeds in all three dishes. Picking out the safflower seeds and the peas.......the good stuff.....so, I dumped em' out and refilled. They're doing just fine.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Renee, you had asked the ages of the birds. You have the oldest one. I'm sure you can tell what one it is. *It's a blue bar! lol lol lol*  


"She" is about 38 days old and all of the rest are from 28 to 32 days old today. You may have to be more careful settling the older one. All the rest should be fine. 

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> Renee, you had asked the ages of the birds. You have the oldest one. I'm sure you can tell what one it is. *It's a blue bar! lol lol lol*
> 
> 
> "She" is about 38 days old and all of the rest are from 28 to 32 days old today. You may have to be more careful settling the older one. All the rest should be fine.
> ...


Heck......I've got birds that are 48 days old that haven't been out yet......
I just think we need some MORE snow!!!!!!!
March 1st is usually my target date, if not before, and it seldom is.....but we had to get 10" of the white s**t on that day. 
OH well.........."she"? will be fine.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Heck......I've got birds that are 48 days old that haven't been out yet......
> .


No, the reason I said that was not the age of the bird but the fact that she wandered into the aviary and took a look at my world before I got out and blocked it off. None of the other bird had a good look around my place before they left. Plus, she is the only young raised from that pair this year! 

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> No, the reason I said that was not the age of the bird but the fact that she wandered into the aviary and took a look at my world before I got out and blocked it off. None of the other bird had a good look around my place before they left. Plus, she is the only young raised from that pair this year!
> 
> Ace


Well, she's going to go in with my second round, so she'll be ok.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Just got home from the PO. Picked up the birds, got them settled in a pen with food and water. I saw the two youngest ones get a drink and all of them ate. They've got three bowls of food.
> They were very happy to get out of that box and flap their wings.
> *Ace......these better be some damn good birds. LOL*
> We've had all this snow and ice on the ground for three days and I've been SO careful not to fall. Well, when we went to get in the truck to go get the birds, there was a solid sheet of ice in the carport on my side of the truck. I saw it and thought I could walk on it and get in the truck. WRONG.  I fell and busted my ass and knocked the back of head on the concrete. OUCH!! I cussed just a little........got a headache, but there's no blood, so I guess I'll live.
> I'll get pictures next time I go out to the loft.


Renee! geez!, hope your ok....do we need to send you some spiked shoes
well guess not as it is melting here....thank God!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> Renee! geez!, hope your ok....do we need to send you some spiked shoes
> well guess not as it is melting here....thank God!


Yea, I'm fine. Got an egg on the back of my head. That concrete is some hard stuff.....not made for head bangin'!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So.......here's my new babies from Ace.
They're down in the floor and avairy right now, but I'll go out in a little while and pick them up and put them on the shelves till in the morning.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovebirds said:


> Yea, I'm fine. Got an egg on the back of my head. That concrete is some hard stuff.....not made for head bangin'!


hope so.....you could have a concussion.....


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

spirit wings said:


> hope so.....you could have a concussion.....


How would I know? I was already "dingy".........LOL........I don't have a headache or anything. I DID, but it's ok now. I didn't see stars or get knocked out............CLOSE.......but I think I'm ok.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

glad your ok Renee ,hate when that happens Im kinda clumsy myself and hate the mud as I always seem to be falling on my butt when the ground goes from frozen to muck  Im glad everyones birds made it to them safely too , hope Randys get there soon too ..it looks like its gonna be a great year for racing around here,way to go Ace I think its great that you spread the wealth of great birds around


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I almost went down again a little while ago. I didn't think it was that cold out and I knew the deck was wet, but didn't think it was frozen. I was going to take Rudy out and I let him out in front and he hit the ice and slid about 3 feet. If I had gone out first, it would have been me. I really don't think my head could have taken another whack like it did earlier.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

OMG your pictures look worse than it is in Chicago. We got NO SNOW. You all enjoy the white stuff and keep it down by you. Glad the birds arrived safe. I got my breeder around 3pm and he looks fantastic!!
Ken


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> I almost went down again a little while ago. I didn't think it was that cold out and I knew the deck was wet, but didn't think it was frozen. I was going to take Rudy out and I let him out in front and he hit the ice and slid about 3 feet. If I had gone out first, it would have been me. I really don't think my head could have taken another whack like it did earlier.


 so your saying that you should always use a Rudy as a early warning sign for checking for ice when going outside on a cold night  wow thats great plan, maybe hitting your head helped you more then you realised


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2009)

whitesnmore said:


> OMG your pictures look worse than it is in Chicago. We got NO SNOW. You all enjoy the white stuff and keep it down by you. Glad the birds arrived safe. I got my breeder around 3pm and he looks fantastic!!
> Ken


 another ace birds has landed , glad everything is going according to the master plan, almost like clockwork


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Now now, Lovebirds. you need to be more careful. You have to think about more than just yourself. Too many people on this site rely on your good sense and caring wisdom. I glad the babies made it to their new good home with their loving momma. Now momma go drink the rum and enjoy the weather from inside your home like all snow should be seen.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Getting the loft ready for my baby sitting job. I will be playing foster dad for the summer. I will let you know when they get here. My plan is to pick them up at noon if they are not delivered. 

Randy


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice birds Renee, I love Blue Bars


----------



## Southwing (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello, all of my babies are doing fine, they were hungry. They all look good.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I heard from Randy and the birds I sent him did arrive today. York 620 did lay an egg in shipment. He will try to foster her next egg, but they all did make the trip just fine. 

I have in total 12 pairs that will be comming back to me when I am ready for them. It has been hard for me to release all of these birds to others for now, but it had to be done in order for me to make this move. On the other side of that coin is the fact that some others have had the chance to fly these birds and see how they will do for them. I hope they will be given every chance to show what they can do.

Ace


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ace in the hole said:


> I heard from Randy and the birds I sent him did arrive today. York 620 did lay an egg in shipment. He will try to foster her next egg, but they all did make the trip just fine.
> 
> I have in total 12 pairs that will be comming back to me when I am ready for them. It has been hard for me to release all of these birds to others for now, but it had to be done in order for me to make this move. On the other side of that coin is the fact that some others have had the chance to fly these birds and see how they will do for them. I hope they will be given every chance to show what they can do.
> 
> Ace



I know it was tough. When we had to leave ours in MI when we moved, it was only for two weeks but still..............
I went out last night to get my 6 babies off of the floor and up on a shelf. I put one up, then two, then when I put the third one up, one flew back down to the floor. So I caught that one again, put it on the shelf and got the other three up on the next shelf but that one flew down to the floor again.  Of course they all run out in the aviary, so I'm down on hands and knees in poop climbing out in the aviary trying to catch them. Probably was a sight to see.  But finally, I got them all up on the shelves and one got on a perch sometime before the lights went out, but at least they didn't sleep on the floor. It got down to 22 last night, so I didn't want them on the floor. They've eaten good today and just sort of lounged around, on one wing soaking up the sunshine. I think I might move them in with my 2nd round of YB's tomorrow. There's only 10 birds in there.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Birds look good. My other birds are looking at the Silver funny. They have never seen one before. My plans are to send a round down to fly in Albuquerque to fly with their club and fly a round myself around the house and out to 100 or so. Should be a good assessment on how they do here. 

Randy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Moved Ace's babies in with mine this morning. Went out later and these three were just chillin'.......









I went from 11 to 17 just like that...........


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

great pics as always Renee


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing the pics, Renee.

Your new babies are just as cute as E V E R!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

you call that chillin with your homies  sweet


----------



## pigeon_racer (Jan 12, 2009)

Renee,

You aren't going to have to put in a new driveway are you? Looks like you did a good job getting the young settled in, nice birds Ace!

Ralph


----------

